# Use a beam level as a rip guide?



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm still using my circular saw for some cuts until I can find room for a table saw (or maybe a used one that makes me want too make room :smile. I've seen a few different circular saw guides out there but in looking at my old saw I'm not so sure it is compatible with any of them. 

Anyhow, I came across a Stanley beam level I bought a few years back (much like the pic below) and was wondering... for cuts 36" or less, if I clamp it to the wood... could I use it as a guide on the right side of the saw?










If not any recommendations on a universal guide or a way to find out if my saw is compatible? Or maybe it's time to start poking around in craigslist again for some bargains.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Sure. Why not. Seems to me that if used on the correct side of the saw it would work just fine. You just have to be sure that you do not do anything that would damage it.

You can use anything that is straight and sufficiently rigid as a saw guide.

George


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Works for me!


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I do not want to be caught in your workshop during a tornado. 


Thanks.. and nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

bofa said:


> I do not want to be caught in your workshop during a tornado.
> 
> 
> Thanks.. and nice pics! :thumbsup:


My shop is built from the old barn.

Walls are 11-1/2" thick. :icon_smile:

No better place to be! :laughing:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I wouldn't try to use one of the HD "Homer" brands of level. (They're plastic)

Other options would be one of those 48" quick clamp thingies.


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

Made a few jigs for my circular saw. they work great.
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?bclid=1339078517
video
Precision cuts with basic tools


----------

